
Gibbs Sampling of LDA - luu
https://github.com/yangliuy/LDAGibbsSampling
======
jcr
The linked ACM paper, " _CQArank: jointly model topics and expertise in
community question answering_ ," is paywalled, but the author made it
available here:

[http://www.mysmu.edu/faculty/fdzhu/paper/CIKM%2713.pdf](http://www.mysmu.edu/faculty/fdzhu/paper/CIKM%2713.pdf)

------
papaf
The LDA stands for Latent Dirichlet Allocation which is the basis for a
probabilistic model of words in documents.

The wikipedia article is excellent and goes on to explain why you would need
to use Gibbs Sampling:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latent_Dirichlet_allocation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latent_Dirichlet_allocation)

